# Melben/Montomery Ward air compressors..any info?



## Itsstock02 (Apr 26, 2014)

*Melben/Montgomery Ward air compressors..any info?*

I stumbled upon this website while trying to search for parts for my air compressor. I found this thing on craigslist a few years ago for $100. It runs fine for being from 1981 besides a few little quirks here and there.

First of all

1. The pump slowly leaks oil
2. While running it will sometimes hiccup. I dont know if its the motor or pump. Its hard to explain, but when it does it, it sounds like a bang or a loud thump. But the thing continues to run despite doing it a couple times while filling up. 

I filled it up with fresh oil after buying, but it started to slowly seep out near the pulley. I was hoping to re-build or find new seals for the pump. A friend said that the pump itself looks identical to his older CH compressor and they do.

Any info would be appreciated.


----------

